# !!! Trojaner in OpenSSH !!!

## Deever

Hey Amigos, wie geht's?

Schaut euch _das_ mal an!!

Frage: in welchem zeitraum (auf den tag genau) hab ich mir OpenSSH gesaugt?  :Very Happy:  ...  :Sad: 

----------

## Tharkun

Was völlig egal ist weil dann die MD5 Summe nicht gepasst hat und die kam vom Gentoo Mirror, der nicht gecrackt wurde und gentoo die Summe schon vor der Infizierung berechnet hat ...

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Deever wrote:*   

> _das_ mal an!!
> 
> Frage: in welchem zeitraum (auf den tag genau) hab ich mir OpenSSH gesaugt?  ... 

 

Keine Panik. Kannst ganz beruhigt wieder sein. Betrifft nur diejenigen die sich das direkt vom OpenSSH Server gesaugt haben. Alle anderen können beruhigt sein, denn die MD5 stimmte bei diesen korrumpierten Files nicht. Steht aber auch so im Artikel.

----------

## jg

hallo,

dein netzwerkproblem ist reiner zufall und hat nichts mit dem trojaner zu tun. welchen sinn sollte das auch machen, wenn der trojaner dein netzwerk killt ? trojaner wollen spionieren und brauchen dazu ein funktionierendes netz.

ausserdem solltest du mal bei google aktuelle meldungen zum stand der dinge lesen.

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Hey Amigos, wie geht's?
> 
> Schaut euch _das_ mal an!!
> 
> Frage: in welchem zeitraum (auf den tag genau) hab ich mir OpenSSH gesaugt?  ... 

 

----------

## Deever

Hi!

Das problem war ich hab das für suse gesaugt, direkt von openssh server! Zum glück hab ich die partition inzwischen genullt.  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> dein netzwerkproblem ist reiner zufall und hat nichts mit dem trojaner zu tun. welchen sinn sollte das auch machen, wenn der trojaner dein netzwerk killt ? trojaner wollen spionieren und brauchen dazu ein funktionierendes netz.

 

Was fürn netzwerkproblem?!

Und mein bruder hat winme, das braucht kein netz, sondern killt sich auch so...

----------

## jg

hallo,

wenn du einen kernel panic nach aktivierung der nic bekommst, dann würde ich das ein netzwerkproblem nennen. dein posting liest sich so, als sei dein netz nach der installation von openssh nicht mehr zum laufen zu bringen.

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Das problem war ich hab das für suse gesaugt, direkt von openssh server! Zum glück hab ich die partition inzwischen genullt. 
> 
>  *Quote:*   dein netzwerkproblem ist reiner zufall und hat nichts mit dem trojaner zu tun. welchen sinn sollte das auch machen, wenn der trojaner dein netzwerk killt ? trojaner wollen spionieren und brauchen dazu ein funktionierendes netz. 
> ...

 

----------

## Deever

Ach so die sig!!  :Idea: 

Ja ok! Muss die eiçentlich net jedesmal anzeigen... :Arrow:  wird deaktiviert!

----------

## jg

 :Rolling Eyes:  da soll auch einer drauf kommen !  :Laughing: 

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Ach so die sig!! 
> 
> Ja ok! Muss die eiçentlich net jedesmal anzeigen... wird deaktiviert!

 

----------

## Deever

Ja super! Macht mich fertig!  :Wink: 

Btw: Macht mal nen 'emerge rsync', kernel 2.4.19 wurde soeben freigegeben!  :Smile: 

----------

